# Running a successful martial arts school.



## 2fisted (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi I was just wondering if any of you out there had any information for me.  I'm just curious.  How difficult is it to open a martial arts school and actually make a living at teaching?  Do any sacrifices need to be made?  Is it difficult to keep the art pure?  Just curious to hear everyone's responses....


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 7, 2003)

I think running any small business can be successful. The owner just needs to put in 16 hour days ... 6 or 7 days a week.


----------



## jkn75 (Dec 7, 2003)

If this is something you are truly interested in I would talk to your instructor and see what his thoughts are. If he just runs a small school in a health club or YMCA, ask him to put you in contact with an instructor who has a commercial school. 

Generally, the more successful schools have 150-200 students. You have to keep track of their progress, billing, and personal lives. It can be tough. 

I would also review the School Management forum and specifically these threads:
Doing MA Full Time 
Business Type 
Starting a School


----------

